# Backup solution with hot-swap NAS?

## saphear

Morning everyone,

I have a mysql/mail/groupware server and a samba server running. Right now I have a Raid 1 in the servers, but no recent external backup. Usually I copy the data to an external hdd once a month or something.

Now I'm thinking about a new solution that let's me put it a) on an external hdd and b) to get that external hdd away from a power connection and the network connection as well; the goal is being able to put the backup into a safe or bring it out of the office and secure it somewhere else.

Now streamers are a little bit expensive in my eyes + I do have a lot of data. LTO4 is not an option without a tape library and that solution is definitely to expensive. 

That's why I'm thinking of a hot-swapable RAID NAS system: put a NAS in my network, let the backup (probably rsync) copy the files to the NAS and switch one RAID disks once a week. Although I'm aware that would be a missuse of the RAID idea it might work...what do you think?

The alternative is to get a normal NAS with a USB port and plug in the backup disk there. So I'll have a backup from the internal drives from the server to the NAS, from the NAS to the USB hdd. The only "problem" here is: USB is slower than the internal RAID copy and I need to be sure that the backup is finished before I disconnect the USB hdd. I don't know which NAS have something like a disconnect button for the external USB ports, but I was told buffalo-technology has some models that support such a feature.

Any ideas/thoughts?

----------

## Claer

I use bacula for my backups. As I don't have a lot of data, a simple external usb drive is enough for home use. In my opinion, using RAID the way you want is not a good option. If you have some budget, invest it on a PICe eSATA card and few external HDDs. Having a few of them permit you to switch and organize backups the way you want (Ex : even and odd weeks, one special for monthly backup,...)

Then I suggest you to spend time learning a backup software like Backuppc, Bacula or others. You'll end up with a much more reliable and consistent backup policy.

----------

